# Biete Teamspeak 3 Channel an !!!!!



## antex1990 (1. Januar 2015)

Biete Kostenlose TS3 Channel


Hallo,

ich biete für Euch kostenlose Teamspeak 3 Channels an.
Das einzige was ihr machen müsst, ist eure(n) Channel(s) zu benutzen


Was euch erwartet:

- einen eigenen Channel 
- Channel Admin Rechte
- Der Server ist 24/7 online 
- 100 Slot .
- Support von den Admins
- Je nach dem wie viele ihr seit auch eine eigene Gruppe
- Viele Leute mit denen man zusammen spielen oder reden kann
* Was setze ich Vorraus?
- nichts außergewöhnliches, seit einfach lieb 
* Mit welchen Rechten kann ich rechnen?
- maximale Channelrechte d.h. alles was den Channel betrifft (kick, ban, subchannel erstellen, etc... ) 
* Wieviele Subchannel darf ich erstellen?
- So viele wie du möchtest!




Bei intresse Besucht addet mich skype antex2030 oder schreib mir eine email: help98@gmx.de


oder ts3 kommen warteraum warten :134.255.216.152:1023


----------

